# Preshooling fees in Angeles City



## Battlefox (Sep 16, 2013)

I have met a girl online from Angeles City. She has a 6 year old son who is now preschooling. The girl has asked me support for his son's preschooling fees which are 1500 for school, 150 for janitor and 1200 for books = 2850 Php.

I'd like to help but I'm just worrying if she just tries to scam me. Do the above sums sound legitimate to you?


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Battlefox said:


> I have met a girl online from Angeles City. She has a 6 year old son who is now preschooling. The girl has asked me support for his son's preschooling fees which are 1500 for school, 150 for janitor and 1200 for books = 2850 Php.
> 
> I'd like to help but I'm just worrying if she just tries to scam me. Do the above sums sound legitimate to you?


My Filipina wife's response was, "she really asks that?" "That's not nice to ask that!" Otherwise, the costs would be in line if in a private school. My own thought is why would a woman you just met (and only online) expect you to fund her son's private schooling? Since you're asking, I'd say that your own instincts are trying to be heard and you should listen to them!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Trouble*



overmyer said:


> My Filipina wife's response was, "she really asks that?" "That's not nice to ask that!" Otherwise, the costs would be in line if in a private school. My own thought is why would a woman you just met (and only online) expect you to fund her son's private schooling? Since you're asking, I'd say that your own instincts are trying to be heard and you should listen to them!





Battlefox said:


> I have met a girl online from Angeles City. She has a 6 year old son who is now preschooling. The girl has asked me support for his son's preschooling fees which are 1500 for school, 150 for janitor and 1200 for books = 2850 Php.
> 
> I'd like to help but I'm just worrying if she just tries to scam me. Do the above sums sound legitimate to you?


I agree 100%! Sounds like a scammer to me for sure. Use the same judgment you would use if the situation was unfolding there at home. Best thing is to come here and enjoy some time and a personal search. But never search online and especially not from the Angeles City area---ever. You are most likely being scammed and if not, it is too risky (and expensive) to try to find out...


----------

